# Chocolate Bodypaint



## hannesx (Oct 27, 2002)

I am looking for a recipie for making chocolate bodypaint - anybody that can help?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 28, 2002)

*CHOCOLATE BODY PAINT RECIPE*

1/2 cup heavy cream
1 tablespoon sugar.
6 ounces fine-quality bittersweet chocolate

Chop the chocolate and transfer to a bowl.

In a small saucepan melt the  cream with sugar just to a simmer but not boiliing  Stir until the sugar is dissolved then pour over chocolate. Stir constantly until chocolate is completely incorporated and melted.

The chocolate sauce may be kept in an airtight container in the refrigerator for one week. You may reheat sauce in a a double boiler, stirring occasionally.  This recipe makes approximately 1 cup.


----------



## hannesx (Oct 30, 2002)

Is there any way that this recipie can be adapted in order to extend the shelf life in room temperature for a conciderable time (months)?


----------

